# Die geilste deutsche World of Warhips Community Seite!



## kampfratti45 (21. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

*Leinen los und Kurs Richtung *

 

*World of Warships/World of Tanks Germany seit 2015*

 

*Facebook:*  www.facebook.com/groups/1660811267529101/

*DIE Community Seite für unser geliebtes Schiffspiel!*

 

*Einfach den letzten Screen mit 5000 Erfahrung posten ))))*

 

*oder

Verlosungen mit kniffligen Aufgaben, Preise unserer Sponsoren abräumen !

Hier kann jeder Kombüsen junge alles fragen, nautische Offiziere und ein Großadmiral geben willig Antwort.

Reling hoch und volle Kraft voraus!*


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2015)

Passt schon. 
 
*Wichtig, vor allem im Bezug auf das Giveaway:*
 
Zwischen den in diesem Unterforum publizierten Inhalten und unserem Verlag Computec Media (sowie den zugehörige Abteilungen), besteht keinerlei Zugehörigkeit. Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von den angebotenen Inhalten der Thread-Ersteller. Teilnahme an der Verlosung und damit ggfs. verbundene Weitergabe Eurer Daten erfolgt auf Euer eigenes Risiko. Wir haben darüber keine Kontrolle.


----------



## kampfratti45 (22. September 2015)

schönen dank


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2015)

Die geilste deutsche World of Warhips Community Seite!

 

Ich dachte bis jetzt das wär buffed mit General Olli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfratti45 (22. September 2015)




----------

